# Destination folder access denied



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, the horrific permissions error.

I have two accounts on my win 8.1 laptop, both are admins. I'm trying to move a couple of JPG's from one folder (owned by admin 1) to another (owned by admin 2). It copies the folder, but it can't copy the JPG's inside. Says I need "permission to write to this location". I mean, I literally just MADE that folder myself, and I checked the properties, I have all rights (I'm admin!) AND I own the destination folder and everything in it.

The weird thing is, I tried to move about 10 folders this way (error happens regardless of where you move it, I tried Documents, Pictures), and six of them were moved with no problems (JPG's included). Just these four give me issues for no clear reason.

EDIT: just tried moving a file from admin 2's "Pictures" folder to the destination folder, this worked with no problems. I think the problem is moving a file belonging to one admin to a folder belonging to the other.
I logging in to admin 1's account and tried to move it that way, but nope: got error 0X80040A47: No error description available.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

Corday said:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
> ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx


The folders I can't write to are owned by this weird... thing called S-1-5.565624246 (or something like that). No idea what it is.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's probably System. Here's an explanation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_Identifier


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

I just took ownership of both the origin AND destination folders from this S-1-5 something something, and it still does not work.


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

Corday said:


> It's probably System. Here's an explanation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_Identifier


Also, in the "permission entries" screen, "System" and this S-1-5 are listed as separate entities.

Honestly, I think this is a OneDrive problem. Account number one is a forced Microsoft account, and has OneDrive associated with it. Account 2 is a local account, and uses a simple shortcut to get to OneDrive (for some reason, OneDrive isn't in the explorer tab to the left on account 2, only on account 1).
If Microsoft will make copying from OneDrive to account 2 impossibe, I have a serious problem. I'm a heavy-duty user of OneDrive...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a stab, but sign on in your Microsoft Account rather that your User one.


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

Corday said:


> Just a stab, but sign on in your Microsoft Account rather that your User one.


Tried that already, still doesn't work. Gets you the unknown error message.
Also, it would not be very practical if I have to switch accounts every time I want to move something from OneDrive to Pictures...


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

And trying to start OneDrive (the app, not just the folder) from account 2 gives me a delicious "Runtime Error!". This is driving me insane. Why can't Windows ever just... work?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure Windows Updates are current for Runtime Error.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can you copy and paste the pictures from inside the folder into a new folder? Then when you name it forget about "Admin #" because those designations are probably confusing Windows in to creating a permissions error.


----------



## MentalParadox (Mar 22, 2013)

I've given up, basically. Got rid of the second account. I guess I'll have to manage with the account Windows forced on to me.


----------

